# Help Me !!!



## pr0de (30 Août 2010)

Salut a tous, jai un Mac pro avec 2 DD
Jai voulu installé Unbutu dessus (9.10)
L'installation s'est passé sans encombre, il l'a demandé de redemarrer, ce que j'ai fait.
Sauf la gros big probleme...
L'ecran de boot reste blanc (la ou normalement apparait la pomme)
Jai au prealable installe reFIT et tout boote normalement (mac os et windows)
Maintenant que jai installe Unbutu jai plus rien...
Donc ce que jai fait pour le moment c'est de glisser le dvd d'installation de mac, ca boot bien dessus et lorsque je lance l'utilitaire de disque, je vois bien mon dd ou est installe ma version d'os x.
Donc elle n'a pas ete supprimer par Unbutu, elle encore bien presente...donc comment se fait il que je ne puisse pas boote dessus???
Est ce un probleme d'mrb ou efi???
Comment regler le probleme car jai vraiment pas envie de perdre mes donnes sachant que je les vois avec l'utilitaires de disques ((((((

Ps : dsl pour les accents je vous ecrits de mon iphone...


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Août 2010)

pr0de a dit:


> Salut a tous, jai un Mac pro avec 2 DD
> Jai voulu installé Unbutu dessus (9.10)
> L'installation s'est passé sans encombre, il l'a demandé de redemarrer, ce que j'ai fait.
> Sauf la gros big probleme...
> ...


Et quand tu cliques sur la partition OSX ça donne quoi comme informations ?

Je crains fort que toutes tes informations soient perdus pour toi :mouais:

Quelle idée de vouloir installer unbuntu 

Et bien sûr pas de sauvegarde de tes données avant 

Si oui recherche sur Kleenex t'en auras besoin :rateau:


----------



## pr0de (30 Août 2010)

Tout est normal...
Il voit bien os x 10.6.4...
Meme lorsque je le selectionne en disque de demarrage ca ne fonctionne pas...
Doit bien avoir une commande pour reinitialise le boot non ??

(((


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Août 2010)

pr0de a dit:


> Tout est normal...
> Il voit bien os x 10.6.4...
> Meme lorsque je le selectionne en disque de demarrage ca ne fonctionne pas...
> Doit bien avoir une commande pour reinitialise le boot non ??
> ...


Ben non 

Je te conseillerais d'arriver d'une manière ou d'une autre de sauvegarder le contenu de cet OSX 10.6.4 mais, bon si il n'y a rien d'autre dedans à part le nom de la partition, c'est que ça été effacé système compris et c'est donc normal de ne pouvoir démarrer dessus

Il te dit quoi sur la taille d'occupation de cette partition ?


----------



## pr0de (30 Août 2010)

Ba justement il est pas vide mon dd, il lui reste bien 200 go sur les 600...
Je te laisse faire le décompte de ce que je perdrais si je dois le formater :/
J'en ai aussi profiter pour formater l'autre dd ou j'avais installé Unbutu dessus, mais ça n'a rien changer :/


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2010)

Deux remarques :
- c'est Ubu*n*tu. 
- ce n'est pas le bon forum (je déplace donc le fil)

Note que si ta partition est toujours visible, tu dois pouvoir la copier. Je ne sais pas si depuis le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X c'est possible, mais je le suppose (avec l'Utilitaire de Disques).
Ou alors avec le DVD d'installation de Ubuntu, qui peut copier des partitions HFS+. Ou, de toute façon, copier en dur avec _dd_ par exemple (directement la _raw_ partition).


----------



## pr0de (31 Août 2010)

Merci, je vais essayer si je ne trouve toujours pas de solution d'ici la fin de journée...
Le pire c'est que je pense savoir à quoi c'est dû mais je sais pas comment m'y prendre...
C'est à cause du boot, je sais que ça ne vient pas d'une erreur de partition puisqu'elle est toujours présente et pas vide...
A partir du moment ou Ubuntu s'est installé, ça à du changer un truc dans le Mbr ou l'Efi...
Faudrait que j'essaie avec l'AppleCare on sait jamais...

On se sent seul au monde quand tu sais que tu vas perdre gros....


----------



## Tiki10 (31 Août 2010)

Je ne sais pas trop comment est géré le demarrage d'un mac. Mais, comme toi , je pense que tu as un probleme avec le mbr. Ubuntu y a surement inscrit Grub ( le gestionnaire de demarrage ), et je ne sais pas si le mac le supporte.
Puisque les données sont toujours presente sur le disque dur, j'installerais sur un autre hd mac os X aprés avoir debranché ceux qui sont actuellement present. Je ferais en sorte d'etre sur que le mac boot sur la nouvelle installation, et enfin, je rebrancherais le disque pour recuperer mes données. Ou alors, je chercherais sur le forum ubuntu la maniere de reconstruire le gestionnaire de demarrage original.
Sinon, sauf dans le cas d'un PC 100% linux, et a plus forte raison depuis Vista, je trouve qu'il est preferable de ne pas installer GRUB en mbr, mais sur la partition linux, et d'y acceder via le boot.ini ou assimilé. Ca permet de desinstaller proprement linux en cas d'essai non concluant.


Tiki


----------



## pr0de (31 Août 2010)

J'ai fait appelle à l'AppleCare, ils m'ont bien confirmé que ça provenait du GRUB dans le MBR qui n'était pas pris en charge par Mac os x, donc ça faisait conflit.
Ils m'ont indiqué la procédure à faire, c'est à dire de booté sur le dvd d'installation de Mac os, d'ouvrir l'utilitaire de disques, de partitionner son disque ou est installé mac os, de confirmer et normalement 2 types de messages apparait, soit : "vos partitions seront créé sans effacer votre système actuelle" soit "vos partitions seront créé en effaçant votre système"
Vous l'aurez compris il vaut mieux avoir la première proposition, ce qui m'est arrivé...
Donc en faite en partitionnant son DD il reinitialise le boot du mac et après tout tourne comme sur des roulettes...
Je vous met en lien la page que le technicien m'a donné http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20091111185717745

Voilà, ça me servira de leçon et je pense que ça pourra servir à d'autres si jamais ils sont dans le même cas.

Merci à ceux aussi qui mon répondu 

Ps Tiki : Comment fait-on pour installé Linux sans GRUB ?


----------



## Tiki10 (31 Août 2010)

En suivant à la lettre ce tuto, tu ne devrais plus recontrer de probleme.
L'important etant de ne pas installer grub en mbr, mais sur la partition contenant linux.



> lors de la dernière page avant l'installation Prêt à installer, sélectionnez le bouton Avancé et choisissez d'installer le boot loader GRUB sur le partition système (e.g. /dev/sda3) mais surtout pas sur la racine du disque /dev/sda


.

Pour ceux qui se sont retrouvé bloqué avec un PC => tuto. C'est plus pratique pour une installation propre. Pour vista et 7, il faut faire encore autrement, mais ce n'est pas le bon forum.


Tiki


----------

